# 8n starter



## k_nine (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm having a problem with a starter. 

I have power to the solenoid but the starter wont turn. it sounds like the bendix is moving in side? not sure on that. ok dont know what im talking about lol.
I had the starter apart and everything looks good inside, no burn marks or scoring.

k_nine


----------



## k_nine (Oct 10, 2012)

oh and it turns by hand pretty easy.


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

Why dont you take the starter to a local parts store and ask them to check it out in there machine shop, might be that they can rebuild it for you.


----------



## k_nine (Oct 10, 2012)

I think I'm going to have too


----------

